# Remington 597 trigger pull



## DrewDennis (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a 597 in .22lr...This thing has a trigger pull thats so hard I need to work out my finger to build up more muscle! How can I lighten it other than by putting in the Volquartsen hammer? How do you do a trigger job on it or should I just find a good Gunsmith?


----------



## fi8shmasty (Dec 9, 2008)

Go here and do a search. These guys live, breath,eat and sleep 597's a lot of http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=218great info.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is the thread scroll down about 4 or 5 posts.  Cheap or expensive options. 
http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=218


----------

